# benötige Hilfe bei einer SPS Aufgabe



## king-spirit (2 März 2007)

Hallo Jungs

ersteinmal ein RIESEN Kompliment an euch das ihr so ein Forum auf die Beine gestellt habt.

So nun zu meinem Problem.

Aufgrund von Krankheit habe ich in der Schule 3 Wochen gefehlt und war nun diese Woche wieder da. Mein SPS-Lehrer überkam mich gleich mit der Feststellung ich hätten ich keine Noten für dieses Halbjahr und hat mir somit erstmal gleich Arbeit aufgebrumt. Aufgrund meines Fehlens habe ich jedoch keinerlei "durchblick" wie ich die Aufgabe lösen soll.
Ich habe euch die Aufgabe als Link unten eingefügt.

Er meinte zu mir ich müsste den Stromlaufplan, den KOP und den FUP erstellen und abgeben. Ich sitze jetzt schon seit 3 verzweifelten Stunden daran und weiß einfach , auch aufgrund meines Fehlens, nicht wie es geht da mir die ganzen Grundlagen fehlen, da wir das SPS Programm erst seit diesem Halbjahr neu behandeln.


Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, von den erfahrenen SPS Progammierern. Mein Lehrer meinte zu mir, das sei eher eine "Kindergarten-Aufgabe" und ich könnte sie mit Leichtigkeit lösen. Nunja , jetzt sitz ich hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





MfG
king-spirit


LINK für die Aufgabe: http://img329.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img362qd9.jpg


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 März 2007)

Hallo,

bitte einfach den eigenen Lösungsansatz hier 
reinschreiben und dann kommen auch die einen 
oder anderen Hinweis dazu.

Die Praxis hier zeigt, wenn Ihre eigene Bemühungen 
hier nicht erkennbar werden, macht sich meist auch 
kein anderer die Mühe.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (2 März 2007)

@deltalogic

100% ACK

@king-spirit
Na, ich finde es schon ein bischen treist, dass du hier deine Hausaufgaben gemacht bekommen willst.
Aber vielleicht findet sich ja doch jemand ....


----------



## Nordkurve (2 März 2007)

hey,

habe mir gerade deine aufgabe angeguckt. das ist nun echt nichts wildes. sehe es aber genauso, das du dir erstmal vernünftige gedanken machen solltest und dann konkrete fragen stellen, die du hast. sonst stellst du uns die nächste aufgabe auch einfach, weil du immer noch keine ahnung hast.

bis denne


----------



## Sockenralf (2 März 2007)

Hallo,

nimm ein Blatt Papier, male rechts untereinander die Lampen, den Motor usw., und versuch mal in Worten zu beschreiben, wann die einzelnen Dinge ein- und ausgeschalten werden sollen.

Dazu verwendest du "nur" die Worte "UND" und "ODER", dann hast du es schon fast.

MfG


----------



## Martin007 (2 März 2007)

Hallo  king-spirit

Fang erst mit Punkt a) an:
Erstellen Sie die Symboltabelle
Das sollte doch kein Problem sein.

Dann zu Punkt b)
Zeichnen Sie den KOP!
Wenn man den Text genau durchlist:
Die Netzwerke der Pumpensteuerung haben dabei folgende Funktionen.
Da sind die Netzwerke ja schon durch die Punkte vorgegeben.
Dann von "hinten" anfangen.
zB der Ausgang wird angesteuert wenn EingangA=0 UND EingangB=1
oder der Ausgang wird angesteuert wenn EingangA=1 ODER EingangC=1

Und KOP ist ja fast wie einen Stromlaufplan zeichnen.

Martin

PS:
Von mir kommt auch keine Lösung, nur Hinweise.


----------



## nade (2 März 2007)

Zudem wenn du Stromlaufpläne "malen" kannst, ist die Aufgabe auch schon "fast" in KOP gelöst. Reihenschaltungen ^ UND, Paralelschaltung ^ Oder. Halt einfach wie Sockenralf & in der Zwichenzeit Martin007 sagte halt Ausgang für Ausgang durchgehen. Erster "Baustein", so wurde es mir beigebracht ist ein UND, auf dem dann neben der Schaltbedingung ALLE Sicherheitsrelevanten Zustände wie: NOT-Aus, Motorschutz, .... erst die "Freigabe" des Ausgangs in Verbindung mit den dafür erforderlichen Bedingungen. Wenn dir dann noch die Selbsthaltung ein Begriff ist, hast du die Aufgabe ruck zuck fertig.


----------



## king-spirit (3 März 2007)

also hier mal mein Lösungsansatz!

http://www.file-upload.net/download-211511/abwassersammelbecken.pdf.html


ist das so in etwa korrekt?
jetzt fehlt mir nur noch der stromlaufplan und der FUP


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 März 2007)

Hallo king-spirit,

das sieht doch schon mal ganz gut aus. Alle Forderungen sind jedoch noch nicht erfüllt.

* Im Netzwerk 3 solltest du "Bereit" und "not Störung" in Reihe verschalten.

* Im Netzwerk 4 sollte S4 negiert werden, da der Schalter öffnet, wenn er betätigt wird.

* Dann musst du dir noch einen Merker schaffen, der gesetzt wird wenn die Pumpe über S4 abgeschaltet wurde. Diesen Merker dann in Reihe zu S3 im Netzwerk 5.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Martin007 (3 März 2007)

Hallo king-spirit,

* Netzwerk 2
Kein SR-Glied sondern ein RS-Glied verwenden
Solange du S1 betätigst wird die Störung unterdrückt, auch wenn die Störung noch ansteht. Die Lampe H4 leuchtet bei betätigtem S1 nicht und die anderen Funtionen laufen auch bei anstehender Störung und betätigtem S1.

* Netzwerk 3
Sehe ich genauso wie Onkel Dagobert

* Netzwerk 4
dem Merker M0.2 auch ein Symbol zuordnen zB Dauerbetrieb oder Automatik oder ...
Meiner Meinung nach ist S4 richtig eingebaut.
S4 ist ein Öffner, Wasserstand oberhalb vom Schalter (genug Wasser zum abpumpen da) S4 hat geschaltet also 0-Signal vorhanden. Wasserstand unterhalb vom Schalter (zuwenig Wasser zum abpumpen da) S4 hat nicht geschaltet also 1-Signal vorhanden.

PS:
Die Anhänge (PDF-Datei, jpg-Bild) kanst du auch hier als Anhang posten. Dazu beim schreiben die Büroklammer anklicken.

Martin


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 März 2007)

Hallo Martin,



Martin007 schrieb:


> ..S4 ist ein Öffner, Wasserstand oberhalb vom Schalter (genug Wasser zum abpumpen da) S4 hat geschaltet also 0-Signal vorhanden. Wasserstand unterhalb vom Schalter (zuwenig Wasser zum abpumpen da) S4 hat nicht geschaltet also 1-Signal vorhanden...


Das sehe ich anders. S4 fungiert meines Erachtens als Trockenlaufschutz. D.h. er wird betätigt (öffnet) wenn der Pegel fällt. S6 als Überlaufschutz müsste übrigens im Programm auch noch gedreht werden. king-spirit kann uns ja später mal berichten, wie es sein Lehrer sieht.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Martin007 (3 März 2007)

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Martin007*
> ...


Hallo Onkel

ich kenne das eigentlich so:
* Schalter werden im nichtbetätigtem Zustand gezeichnet.*
Das heist für mich der Tank ist kommplet leer. Ist halt ne Hausaufgabe

persönlich würde ich alles *Dratbruchsicher* gestallten.
S4: 1-Signal bei Wasserstand oberhalb vom Schalter / 0-Signal bei Wasserstand unterhalb vom Schalter
S6: 1-Signal bei Wasserstand unterhalb vom Schalter / 0-Signal bei Wasserstand oberhalb vom Schalter
Dann kann beim Drahtbruch von S4 oder S6 nichts passieren.

Martin


----------



## Rudi (3 März 2007)

Martin007 schrieb:


> Hallo Onkel
> 
> S4: 1-Signal bei Wasserstand oberhalb vom Schalter / 0-Signal bei Wasserstand unterhalb vom Schalter
> S6: 1-Signal bei Wasserstand unterhalb vom Schalter / 0-Signal bei Wasserstand oberhalb vom Schalter
> ...


 
So habe ich das auch verstanden. S5 nehme ich an hat 1-Signal oberhalb vom Schalter /0-Signal bei Wassersand unterhalb vom Schalter.
S2 ist bei mir ebenfalls ein Öffner und hat 1-Signal unbetätigt.

Die Aufgabe wurde recht gut erledigt. In Anlehnung daran sieht mein Programm so aus. Die Symboltabelle sollte etwas mehr aussagen. (Anlagen)


----------



## crash (3 März 2007)

Es steht doch in der Aufgabe:
S4 öffnet bei minimalem Wasserstand


----------



## Rudi (4 März 2007)

crash schrieb:


> Es steht doch in der Aufgabe:
> S4 öffnet bei minimalem Wasserstand


Allein aus dieser Aussage kann ich nichts entnehmen. (Öffnet der Schalter wenn der Wassersand beim Füllen den Schalter erreicht oder wenn der Wasserstand beim Abpumpen den Schalter erreicht.) 
Gleiches gilt für S5. Solche Aufgabenstellungen führen immer wieder zu Mißverständnissen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 März 2007)

Hallo,

die Funktionen für S4, S5 und S6 sind eindeutig und unmissverständlich in der Aufgabenstellung beschrieben. Vielleicht hilft aufmerksames und mehrmaliges Durchlesen  ? Nicht dass ich hier Lehrer spielen will, aber die Aufgabenstellung zu verstehen halte ich schon für sehr wichtig, gerade bei solchen Übungen. In der Praxis kann man ja bei der IBN vieles korrigieren, in der Schule korrigiert's peinlicherweise der Lehrer.




			
				Aufgabenstellung schrieb:
			
		

> ..Das Abschalten erfolgt, Wenn S4 öffnet (minimaler Wasserstand)..
> 
> ..Der Schwimmerschalter S5 (normaler Wasserstand) schaltet die Pumpe in den Dauerbetrieb..
> 
> ..oder öffnet der Schwimmerschalter S6 (Überlaufgefahr)... so meldet H4 Störung..


 



Martin007 schrieb:


> ..ich kenne das eigentlich so:
> *Schalter werden im nichtbetätigtem Zustand gezeichnet.*
> Das heist für mich der Tank ist kommplet leer...


 
Die Schalter *sind* im nichtbetätigtem Zustand gezeichnet! Der Tank ist nicht komplett leer, wie kommst du darauf? Der Füllstand liegt in der Darstellung zwischen S4 und S5, also im normalen Bereich. S4 als Trockenlaufschutz ist *nicht* betätigt.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Rudi (4 März 2007)

Hallo Onkel,

Bei S4 und S6 muß ich dir Recht geben.
Mit S5 würde ich mich streiten. Da bin ich Ochse.


----------



## Martin007 (4 März 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Die Schalter *sind* im nichtbetätigtem Zustand gezeichnet! Der Tank ist nicht komplett leer, wie kommst du darauf? Der Füllstand liegt in der Darstellung zwischen S4 und S5, also im normalen Bereich. S4 als Trockenlaufschutz ist *nicht* betätigt.



Standard in jedem Plan, Schalter und Endschalter werden im nichtbetägtigtem Zustand gezeichnet. Wenn ein Schalter oder Endschalter im betägtigtem Zusand gezeichnet wird gehört ein Doppelpfeil neben den Schalter.

Normaler unbetätigter Zustand wäre für mich ein leerer Tank. Aber bei den Endschalterbelegungen bei Schul- bzw Hausaufgaben kann man sich öffters über die genaue Funktionsweise streiten.

Martin


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 März 2007)

Hallo Martin,

ich will ganz sicher nicht streiten, nur sachlich diskutieren. Manches kann man halt nicht einfach so im Raum stehen lassen, selbst wenn es sich "nur" um ein Hausaufgabe handelt  .

Ein Frage an dich: Wie zeichnest du einen Türendschalter? Ist er betätigt, wenn der Betätiger im Schalter steckt, oder ist er betätigt, wenn die Türe geöffnet ist? Richtig, "normalerweise" er ist betätigt wenn die Türe geöffnet ist! Genau so ist es beim Überlauf- und Trockenlaufschutz, wenn man's richtig macht. Du musst die Funktion des Schalters betrachten, nicht den Schalter selbst.




Martin007 schrieb:


> ..Aber bei den Endschalterbelegungen bei Schul- bzw Hausaufgaben kann man sich öffters über die genaue Funktionsweise streiten..


Auch in der Praxis, da gebe ich dir recht, es gibt schon oftmals widersprüchliche Sichtweisen. Bei der gegebenen Aufgabe ist es jedoch recht eindeutig.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Question_mark (4 März 2007)

*Nicht so ganz ernst gemeint ...*

Hallo,



			
				Onkel Dago schrieb:
			
		

> Ist er betätigt, wenn der Betätiger im Schalter steckt, oder ist er betätigt, wenn die Türe geöffnet ist? Richtig, "normalerweise" er ist betätigt wenn die Türe geöffnet ist! Genau so ist es beim Überlauf- und Trockenlaufschutz, wenn man's richtig macht. Du musst die Funktion des Schalters betrachten, nicht den Schalter selbst.



Darum ist KOP eben die absolute Perversion in der Automatisierungstechnik ...



			
				Onkel Dago schrieb:
			
		

> Betätiger im Schalter steckt


Der Betätiger ist doch die Person, welche die Tür öffnet oder schliesst ? Aber wie kriegst Du die in den Endschalter rein  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## king-spirit (4 März 2007)

Also erstmal recht vielen dank für die ganzen tipps jungs, ich werde mich morgen nochmal ransetzen und das genau durcharbeiten. bis Donnerstag muss es fertig sein.

Und es freut mich natürlich was so eine Aufgabenstellung an Diskussionsmaterial zur Verfügung stellt 

mit besten grüßen

king-spirit


----------



## Question_mark (4 März 2007)

*Diskussionsstoff*

Hallo,



			
				king-spirit schrieb:
			
		

> was so eine Aufgabenstellung an Diskussionsmaterial zur Verfügung stellt



Ergibt sich nun mal eben, wenn die Aufgabenstellung so unklar ist  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 März 2007)

Hi king-spirit,

lass dich mal nicht verunsichern. Offensichtlich hat QM mal wieder die dritte Maht des Bahndamms Süd geraucht  . Du bekommst das bis Donnerstag schon hin.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Martin007 (5 März 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> 
> ich will ganz sicher nicht streiten, nur sachlich diskutieren. Manches kann man halt nicht einfach so im Raum stehen lassen, selbst wenn es sich "nur" um ein Hausaufgabe handelt  .



Kein Problem.

Wenn man sich den Text mehrmals durchliest hast du recht.
"Das Abschalten erfolgt, wenn S4 öffnet (minimaler Wasserstand)"
Das heist für mich wenn genug Wasser da (Wasserstant oberhalb S4) hat S4 1-Signal; wenn Wassermangel (Wasserstand untehalb S4) hat S4 0-Signal. So ist auch die Drahtbruchsicherheit gegeben.

über S5 "Der Schwimmerschalter S5 (nomaler Waserstand) schaltet die Pumpe in den Dauerbetreib) kann man mehr Streiten. Da steht ja nicht drin wann S5 1-Signal oder 0-Signal hat. Wegen Drahtbruchsicherheit sotte man Einschalten wenn S5 1-Signal hat.

Eine ganz andere Sache ist wenn ich mir das Bild ansehe und danach Schwimmerschalter kaufen würde. Dann würde ich für S4 einen Öffner kaufen.
Dieser hatte dann eine andere Funktionsweise als im Text beschrieben.


Martin


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 März 2007)

Und hier hatte unser King *seinen* Lösungsansatz her!

http://www.sps-lehrgang.de/sps-forum/showthread.php?t=34


:twisted:


----------



## nade (7 März 2007)

Dachte gereade ich habe mich im Forum verirrt. Also 1 Tag nach der Fragestellung hier und Lösungsweg/Hilfen, kam da die Fragestellung und die "getestete" Lösung. 
http://www.sps-lehrgang.de <-- müßte ehr www.berufsschulhausaufgaben.de heißen.
Also wie immer... man muß nicht alles wissen, man muß nur wissen wo´s steht oder einen kennen der weiß wies geht/wos steht. :twisted:


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 März 2007)

Hallo nade,



nade schrieb:


> ..Also 1 Tag nach der Fragestellung hier und Lösungsweg/Hilfen, kam da die Fragestellung und die "getestete" Lösung..


Das Dreiste an der Sache ist, er hat uns diese "getestete" Lösung als *seinen* Lösungsansatz verkauft, ohne den er hier keine Hilfe bekommen hätte. Ich hatte angenommen, er hätte sich tatsächlich mit der Materie beschäftigt.

Der Admin des anderen Forums hat's ihm dann auch noch in FUP zukommen lassen. Da sollte sich unser Admin mal ein Beispiel drann nehmen  !


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## zotos (7 März 2007)

Der Admin aus den anderen Forum hat es wohl gut gemeint einen Gefallen hat er ihm aber damit nicht wirklich gemacht.


----------



## nade (7 März 2007)

Onkel Dagobert dann aber die nächste Hausaufgabe in SCL lösen. 
Das mit in FUP hab ich auch gelesen, er wäre bestimmt auch wenns in AWL gelöst worden wäre, oder halt in einer Hochsprache dahin um es sich "übersetzen" zu lassen.
Wie würde es den kommen, wenn einer von hier mal so dreistfrech hingeht und stellt eine vermeindliche Hausaufgabe bei dem admin da? 

Ok. Hab HWK sei dank im Überbetrieblichen zuerst mit dem 2. Teil Steuerungstechnik angefangen, und weil die etwas wirr waren daher im nachfolgenden 1. Teil die Aufgaben in AWL schnell hinbekommen. Weiteres war, das das auf der A020 war, und diese noch mit dem Handprogramiergerät einzuhacken war. Zu dem Zeitpunkt wars dahingehend aber auch warscheinlich noch nicht soweit mit Internetforen, in denen man Aufgaben gelöst bekommt.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das hier so ziemlich niemand, selbst wenn gewollt, groß die Möglichkeit hatte sich die Hausaufgaben über Foren machen zu lassen.
So viele Hausaufgaben wie im Internet gemacht gelassen werden, da sieht man das Ettliche wohl wohl kein Interresse mehr haben mit eigenem Gehirnschmalz eine Lösung zu finden. Zudem, wenn 3 Wochen gefehlt, waren wohl alle Hilfen quasi Chrashkurs von den 3 Wochen, bzw es gibt Klassenkameraden, wo bestimmt wenn gewollt, die Unterrichtsunterlagen bis dahin zukommen gelassen hätten.
▲ Alles OT, aber da ja die Hausaufgaben ohne eigeninitiative, außer GOOGLE und andere bemühen, gelöst wurden, mußte ich dies mal gerade loswerden.
Müßt mal gucken, obs den HWK-Lehrer noch gibt, und ob er durch die Vertauschung der Schulungsreihenfolge, die mir gestellte "Würfelaufgabe" noch hat.


----------



## spessen (10 März 2007)

Da muss ich mal doch ein Wort loswerden.
Erstmal ein Kompliment an den anderen Admin, der wie man es lesen konnte, diese Aufgabe "mal so eben vor dem Schlafengehen" fast perfekt gelöst hat.

Von diesem King-Spirit ist natürlich nichts zu halten. Absolut charakterlos die Lösung als "seine" auszugeben. Wie ich gesehen habe, hat er sich im anderen Forum nicht mal ordentlich bedankt, obwohl er die Lösung dort bekommen hat.

Grundsätzlich sind mir jedoch Leute lieber, die schnell und unkompliziert helfen anstatt ellenlange Texte wie "benutze die Suche, das hatten wir schon tausendmal, versuch es erstmal selber..." schreiben.


----------



## zotos (10 März 2007)

spessen schrieb:


> Da muss ich mal doch ein Wort loswerden.
> Erstmal ein Kompliment an den anderen Admin, der wie man es lesen konnte, diese Aufgabe "mal so eben vor dem Schlafengehen" fast perfekt gelöst hat.
> 
> Von diesem King-Spirit ist natürlich nichts zu halten. Absolut charakterlos die Lösung als "seine" auszugeben. Wie ich gesehen habe, hat er sich im anderen Forum nicht mal ordentlich bedankt, obwohl er die Lösung dort bekommen hat.
> ...



Dein Beitrag gehört inklusive dem hier (von mir) in den SV ;o)

 Was sollen "wir" (ich kann ja nur für mich schreiben) nun von Dir halten?
 Kommst hier an schreibst Deinen ersten (ellenlangen) Beitrag der niemandem irgend etwas nützt. Und meinst das wir unkompliziert helfen sollen... was wir auch gemacht haben Hilfe zur selbst Hilfe ist ein guter Ansatz.

 Also hör auf Deinen eigenen Rat und schreibe hier keine ellenlange unnütze Beiträge und fange an produktiv mitzuarbeiten.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 März 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Also hör auf Deinen eigenen Rat und schreibe hier keine ellenlange unnütze Beiträge und fang an zu produktiv mit zu arbeiten.



100 % ACK.

Ist schon erstaunlich, das sich hier extra Leute anmelden, nur um einen Schwachsinnsbeitrag zu schreiben, um dann auf nimmer wiedersehen zu verschwinden....


----------



## jmb (11 März 2007)

@zotos, @ug, bin auch eurer meinung


----------



## maxider1 (12 März 2007)

*Fachleute gesucht!*

Wir sollten Fachleute ausbilden die selbständig arbeiten können und nicht vorgefertigte Lösungen "alter Hasen" als ihre präsentieren!

Wenn ich so etwas lese bin ich immer geschockt wie unsere Jugend sich das Leben leicht macht und von uns noch unterstützt wird!

gruß
max


----------



## Chriz (12 März 2007)

hey, aber bitte verallgemeinert das nicht so.


----------



## jmb (12 März 2007)

*nun ja*

Vielleicht sollten wir den Admin bitten das Thema in den Stammtisch zu verlegen da sich das Fachliche zur Frage vom king-spirit wohl erledigt hat.

@maxider1, Leute wie king-spirit fallen spätestens dann auf die Schnauze wenn sie ein Problem allein und für sich lösen müssen. Ich denke sowas regelt sich von alleine und das trennt die Spreu vom Weizen.

Grüße jmb


----------

